

Jeff Bezos - Regret Minimization Framework - jey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwG_qR6XmDQ

======
bgraves
For the YouTube deprived, here's a text based interview talking about this
concept...

<http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/page/bez0int-3>

~~~
leftnode
Also for the YouTube deprived, but not the headphone deprived, I've uploaded
the audio to my site so you can listen to it, at least.

<http://tuneto.us/track/play/15>

------
aarlo
I like this a lot.

The other part of being 80 is forgiving yourself for the mistakes you did make
:)

~~~
middus
or ... forgetting ... ;)

------
ALee
Reminds me of the "Death" portion of Steve Jobs Commencement speech. It seems
that when presented with the end, our decisions become much clearer.

------
cpetersen
Anyone else having trouble viewing this using YouTube's HTML5 viewer?

~~~
cpetersen
Work's now.

